# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  Scammed - Streeseller, Haidi1408 skype names

## Hexxxen

Scammed for over 600$, sold him eso gold and he pretended to use a middleman which was just him. Never received payment, blocked immediately after

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*pls post in the following format wif the required proof.

How to Report a Trade Dispute [Must use Template]*

----------


## Hexxxen

I have all the screen shots and info I'm just on mobile so it'd incredibly hard to do on phone. Yez1ge scammed me hard

----------


## Hexxxen

I could post them all to a link and have you look?

----------


## DiamondStarFall

> I could post them all to a link and have you look?


*ya can upload here n link it 

Imgur: The magic of the Internet*

----------


## Hexxxen

I will do my best to get this done today I see yez1ge is still making posts. I need to do this before he scams more honest people.
Imgur: The magic of the Internet

----------


## Hexxxen

Imgur: The magic of the Internet


Read from bottom up makes more sense sorry

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*yez1ge had been banned.*

----------

